
Pandemic Shutdown Is Speeding Up the Collapse of Coal - toomuchtodo
https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2020/04/23/842807177/pandemic-shutdown-is-speeding-up-the-collapse-of-coal
======
save_ferris
And this was with the $4B in annual energy subsidies provided by the Federal
government[0]. Seems like so many industries were teetering and over-leveraged
before the pandemic hit. We have to take the loss of jobs very seriously while
acknowledging these deeply antiquated entities in our economy.

0: [https://www.eesi.org/papers/view/fact-sheet-fossil-fuel-
subs...](https://www.eesi.org/papers/view/fact-sheet-fossil-fuel-subsidies-a-
closer-look-at-tax-breaks-and-societal-costs)

